# gpedit.msc missing?



## Sypher04

I recently purchased Windows XP Professional Edition and loaded it onto my computer, but after completion of the installation i went to run the Group Policy Object Editor and the computer could not locate the file.

I ran a thorough system search and concluded that the file was in fact never installed.

What do you suggest i do?

___________________________________________
Intel Pentium 4 Extreme Processor @ 3.4GHz
Kingston 1024MB PC3200 DDR400 RAM
(2)160GB 7200RPM 8MB SATA HDD
ATI Radeon 9800XT 256MB Video Card 8x AGP
SoundBlaster Audigy 2 ZS Platinum PRO Sound Card
___________________________________________


----------



## Praetor

I can email it to you if you want, just pop it in your \system32 folder


----------



## Sypher04

"I can email it to you if you want, just pop it in your \system32 folder"


Thank You very much that would be great...


----------



## Praetor

Email sent... no guarantees it will work if you just pop it in tho.


----------



## Sypher04

Thanks again... for all the help.


----------



## Praetor

Hopefully this allows you to work around your registry problem...


----------



## Sypher04

Unfortunately my hotmail account, deemed the attachment unsafe and permanently blocked it.

Could you please try sending it to:
DARRELLNORTHERN@rogers.com

Yes, hopefully this allows me to avoid the system policy editor i am currently attempting to use.


----------



## Praetor

lol ok sent


----------



## Sypher04

My computer is rejecting the GPedit.msc
It keeps telling me that it has failed to initialize the snap-ins..

why might this be happening?


----------



## Praetor

Goto Start --> Run --> Type *mmc*
Once that fires up, press *CTRL+M* and then click *ADD*
You should see an entry for "Group Policy"


----------



## Sypher04

I don't get an option for a group policy, the only thing close was:
Local Users And Groups


----------



## Praetor

Yeah Im beginning to think ur OS is a tad messed up. :S
What exactly are you trying to do with Group Policy?


----------



## Sypher04

Once i get it going...

I'm going to restrict access to the local drives and settings, for any accounts not in the administrator group.

My family isn't very good with computers, they screw them up.

It's either this or they don't use it, lol


Actually any recommendations for software to lock the internet from downloading, and adult content (little brother)


----------



## Sypher04

how many posts do you need to have to get to the next level?..

I don't like this 'Computer Newbie' status.


----------



## Praetor

> I'm going to restrict access to the local drives and settings, for any accounts not in the administrator group.


You can do this Local Users and Groups



> Actually any recommendations for software to lock the internet from downloading, and adult content (little brother)


You can use something like NetNanny etc but a more effective (but longer to setup) is to get a decent firewall and nail all the sites as they come up


----------



## Sypher04

> You can do this Local Users and Groups


How would you do this?


----------



## Praetor

> How would you do this?


I might have been talkin smack  It’s been awhile since i’ve done this... now let’s see......

1. Launch the MMC and add the Local Users Group

2. Now make sure you define your groups (you may want to make a group called "Incompetent Users With Limited Access" hehe or something like that (under the Groups tab).

3. Now in "users" folder make sure the restriected people are not apart of the "admin" usergroup but rather the "limited" usergroup. Goto their properties and mess with the "member of" tab. Make sure you keep yourself as a admin. Even to be safe you might want to make a "backup" Admin user just in case u mess up

4. Close all this stuff and fire up My COmputer or soemthing. Select a drive/folder and goto properties. Now goto the Security tab. Mess with that using the "restricted" usergroup and the "admin" usergroup.


----------



## Sypher04

The Group Policy Object Editor is failing to create the snap-in..

is there a file that should have been installed for this?


----------



## Praetor

> The Group Policy Object Editor is failing to create the snap-in..


Forget the group policy editor. You dont need that to do what i outlined above. jUst the Local Users Group entry. Now if thats messin up......... then there's something on whacked.


----------



## Sypher04

For some reason i don't have a security tab, in my properties screen
when i loaded up the properties for my c:\windows folder it wasn't there.

I also tried it with multiple different folders... none seem to have one.

i think it may be time to take my O/S back!


----------



## Praetor

LOL just get it and install it yourself heehee... i recall reading something about a missing security tab but i dont remember


----------

